# Error on Mysql Undefined symbol "__sbmaskrune"



## chaco (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, 

On FreeBSD 6.2-PRERELEASE:


```
root@ ~]# mysql -p
Enter password: 
Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
Your MySQL connection id is 1911745
Server version: 5.0.75-log FreeBSD port: mysql-server-5.0.75

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/compat/libncursesw.so.6: Undefined symbol "__sbmaskrune"
```
Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

Rebuild mysql. Why do you have misc/compat6x installed? That's for 7.x and higher, not for 6.x.


----------



## chaco (Dec 22, 2010)

Rebuilt mysql but the error persists.

About compat6x:

```
pkg_info | grep compat6x 
compat6x-amd64-6.3.602114.200711 A convenience package to install the compat6x libraries
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2010)

As SirDice said: you're on FreeBSD 6, so you don't need the misc/compat6x port. In fact: it should have refused to install.


----------



## chaco (Jan 7, 2011)

uninstall misc/compat6x ?
Rebuilt mysql but the error persists.


----------

